# Trails rund um Alsbach in letzer Zeit wieder zugelegt...



## Khakiflame (4. April 2022)

Hallo an alle die entweder an der Bergstrasse wohnen oder hier öfters fahren gehen.
Leider gibt es in Alsbach 2-3 nette Menschen, die denken sie müssten selbstjustiz ausüben und hier die Trails am ende gefährlich zulegen. (ende hüttchentrail)


wenn ihr sowas seht entweder melden oder wegräumen .
vielleicht wäre es auch mal eine idee sich zu treffen und gemeinsam die schwereren grösseren bäume aus dem weg zu räumen.

es kann einfach nicht sein, dass diese 2-3 (leider bekannten) personen sich hier als waldpolizei aufspielen und soviel negative energie verbreiten. wir sind mehr, das sollen sie merken

also ride on und aufpassen


----------



## Flauschinator (5. April 2022)

Kurzfristig mag das die Trails wieder frei machen, eine nachhaltige Lösung ist das nicht. 

Ich frage mich immer wieder, warum es im Bereich Darmstadt bis nördliche Bergstraße noch nicht längst Vereine gibt, die sich für legale Trails stark machen. Anderswo klappt es doch auch, wenn man die dicken Bretter mal gebohrt hat. Stattdessen buddelt jeder für sich im Wald rum und alle müssen ständig damit rechnen, dass irgendjemand, der Biker hasst/auf Selbstjustiz steht/schlechten Sex hatte Trails zulegt und unkalkulierbare Gefahren schafft. Das ist doch kein Zustand.

Am Franky steht wenn am Wochenende schönes Wetter ist alles voll mit Autos aus ganz Deutschland, an anderen Spots wie Melibokus oder Felsberg ist zwar nicht ganz so viel los, aber auch einiges. Das zeigt doch mehr als genug, welches riesige Potential in unserer Gegend steckt. Aber das meiste davon ist halt nur geduldet und wir fahren alle illegal, weil die legalen Optionen zu wenige und für viele nicht attraktiv sind. 

Sorry für den Rant am Morgen, musste grad mal raus. Jetzt erst mal Käffchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Khakiflame (5. April 2022)

Flauschinator schrieb:


> Kurzfristig mag das die Trails wieder frei machen, eine nachhaltige Lösung ist das nicht.
> 
> Ich frage mich immer wieder, warum es im Bereich Darmstadt bis nördliche Bergstraße noch nicht längst Vereine gibt, die sich für legale Trails stark machen. Anderswo klappt es doch auch, wenn man die dicken Bretter mal gebohrt hat. Stattdessen buddelt jeder für sich im Wald rum und alle müssen ständig damit rechnen, dass irgendjemand, der Biker hasst/auf Selbstjustiz steht/schlechten Sex hatte Trails zulegt und unkalkulierbare Gefahren schafft. Das ist doch kein Zustand.
> 
> ...


ich wollte mit dem thread  nicht wieder die grundsatzdiskusion anfangen, hier ist einiges möglich nur kein konsens mit den verantwortlichen. glaub mir, egal ob mit oder ohne vereinen, die lassen sich immer was einfallen um dagegen zu sein.
es geht einfach darum, dass diese personen nicht so tuen können als gehöre der wald ihnen, daher mitmachen und daheim bleiben und akzeptieren das es bald keine trails mehr gibt.
und ja, hättest erst kaffee trinken sollen


----------



## Khakiflame (5. April 2022)

nur zur warnung, da ist nichts mehr mit bremsen, und wer hat schon lust sich so einen ast irgendwo reinzurammen...


----------



## Flauschinator (5. April 2022)

Khakiflame schrieb:


> ich wollte mit dem thread  nicht wieder die grundsatzdiskusion anfangen, hier ist einiges möglich nur kein konsens mit den verantwortlichen. glaub mir, egal ob mit oder ohne vereinen, die lassen sich immer was einfallen um dagegen zu sein.
> es geht einfach darum, dass diese personen nicht so tuen können als gehöre der wald ihnen, daher mitmachen und daheim bleiben und akzeptieren das es bald keine trails mehr gibt.
> und ja, hättest erst kaffee trinken sollen


Mit der Einstellung wirds halt auch nix, aber gut. 
Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein und auch renitente Förster gehen mal in Rente


----------



## Khakiflame (5. April 2022)

Flauschinator schrieb:


> Mit der Einstellung wirds halt auch nix, aber gut.
> Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein und auch renitente Förster gehen mal in Rente


wenn man gute 15jahre oder länger es probiert hat, dann bekommt man irgendwann so eine einstellung... ;-) und das hat nix mit dem förster zu tun.


----------



## Bensemer (7. April 2022)

Khakiflame schrieb:


> vielleicht wäre es auch mal eine idee sich zu treffen und





Khakiflame schrieb:


> diese 2-3 (leider bekannten) personen





Khakiflame schrieb:


> so einen ast irgendwo reinzurammen...



Gute Idee, da helf ich mit.
Ich bin wirklich kein aggressiver oder gar 👊 Bürger aber wenn ich solche Bilder sehe ... 🤬

Bin im Herbst zum ersten Mal die Be-1 (peinlich als Ur Bensemer) gefahren und habe da die Trails rund ums Alsbacher Schloss wahrgenommen. Muss ich mir unbedingt mal genauer ansehen.


----------



## sharky (8. April 2022)

Flauschinator schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer wieder, warum es im Bereich Darmstadt bis nördliche Bergstraße noch nicht längst Vereine gibt, die sich für legale Trails stark machen. Anderswo klappt es doch auch


das ist jetzt nicht persönlich auf dich gemünzt, aber: du siehst das problem. du kennst ne mögliche lösung. aber du kennst keinen, der die lösung angeht. auch anderswo musste sich jemand finden, der einen verein gründet und die sachen angeht. da du step 1 und step 2, erkennen von problem und lösungsansatz, ja schon hinter dir. der nächste logische schritt wäre dann @Flauschinator 4 president 


Khakiflame schrieb:


> es geht einfach darum, dass diese personen nicht so tuen können als gehöre der wald ihnen, daher mitmachen und daheim bleiben und akzeptieren das es bald keine trails mehr gibt.
> und ja, hättest erst kaffee trinken sollen


hat sowas eine strafrechtliche relevanz? von unerlaubtem was-weiß-ich-was im wald bis hin zu versuchter körperverletzung mit möglicher todesfolge ist da ja alles möglich bei einer juristischen auslegung. wenn die leute noch dazu bekannt sind...

der weg über den lokalen förster wird einem nicht erspart bleiben.


----------



## Flauschinator (8. April 2022)

sharky schrieb:


> das ist jetzt nicht persönlich auf dich gemünzt, aber: du siehst das problem. du kennst ne mögliche lösung. aber du kennst keinen, der die lösung angeht. auch anderswo musste sich jemand finden, der einen verein gründet und die sachen angeht. da du step 1 und step 2, erkennen von problem und lösungsansatz, ja schon hinter dir. der nächste logische schritt wäre dann @Flauschinator 4 president


Vorschlag im Sinne des Miteinanders: Wir lagern die Diskussion um nachhaltige Lösungen der Problematik und alles was dranhängt in einen eigenen Thread aus. 
An der Stelle nur so viel: Ich geh da gerne voran, bin auch bereit, das in einer Funktion als Projektleiter o. Ä. zu tun, Vorsitzender des zugehörigen Vereins muss ich dazu aber gar nicht zwingend sein.


----------



## Khakiflame (8. April 2022)

so ihr 2 schlau füchse, hier gibt es jede menge vereine, sogar legale strecken, aber die sind der flut der biker eben nciht mehr gewachsen. hier wurden auch schon oft genug gespräche mit dem forst /hessenforst geführt -> ergebnisse 0. den punkt worum es hier geht habt ihr auch nicht verstanden... hier werden mutwillig fallen und blockaden aufgestellt, an stellen die nicht einsichtig sind und man auch keine chance hat zubremsen. mit fadenscheinigen argumenten wie erosion und erschrecktes wild. gibt genu studien die genau das gegenteilig darstellen. lange rede kurzen sinn, hingehen und aufräumen , ist ja ein gefallen für alle die den wald nutzen ;-)


----------



## Flauschinator (8. April 2022)

Khakiflame schrieb:


> so ihr 2 schlau füchse, hier gibt es jede menge vereine, sogar legale strecken, aber die sind der flut der biker eben nciht mehr gewachsen. hier wurden auch schon oft genug gespräche mit dem forst /hessenforst geführt -> ergebnisse 0. den punkt worum es hier geht habt ihr auch nicht verstanden... hier werden mutwillig fallen und blockaden aufgestellt, an stellen die nicht einsichtig sind und man auch keine chance hat zubremsen. mit fadenscheinigen argumenten wie erosion und erschrecktes wild. gibt genu studien die genau das gegenteilig darstellen. lange rede kurzen sinn, hingehen und aufräumen , ist ja ein gefallen für alle die den wald nutzen ;-)


Immer mit der Ruhe, Kollege. Niemand hat gesagt, dass du es nicht wegräumen sollst. Von Gewaltanwendung würde ich aber trotzdem abraten, egal wie erkenntnisresistent die Gegenseite ist.

Aber genau deshalb auch mein Vorschlag, mit der Grundsatzdiskussion woanders weiterzumachen, dann ist das klar getrennt und wer der Meinung ist, dass das eh alles nichts bringt kann das meinetwegen dort zum besten geben oder es auch lassen, da will ich dann keinem reinreden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Khakiflame (9. April 2022)

Flauschinator schrieb:


> Immer mit der Ruhe, Kollege. Niemand hat gesagt, dass du es nicht wegräumen sollst. Von Gewaltanwendung würde ich aber trotzdem abraten, egal wie erkenntnisresistent die Gegenseite ist.
> 
> Aber genau deshalb auch mein Vorschlag, mit der Grundsatzdiskussion woanders weiterzumachen, dann ist das klar getrennt und wer der Meinung ist, dass das eh alles nichts bringt kann das meinetwegen dort zum besten geben oder es auch lassen, da will ich dann keinem reinreden.


wer redet von gewalt? und ja probier mal dein glück beim forst oder hessehnforst, solltest du mehr ereichen als das was die letzten 20 jahre probiert wurde, geb ich dir einen aus und mach mit.


----------



## sharky (11. April 2022)

Khakiflame schrieb:


> so ihr 2 schlau füchse, hier gibt es jede menge vereine, sogar legale strecken, aber die sind der flut der biker eben nciht mehr gewachsen. hier wurden auch schon oft genug gespräche mit dem forst /hessenforst geführt -> ergebnisse 0. den punkt worum es hier geht habt ihr auch nicht verstanden... hier werden mutwillig fallen und blockaden aufgestellt, an stellen die nicht einsichtig sind und man auch keine chance hat zubremsen. mit fadenscheinigen argumenten wie erosion und erschrecktes wild. gibt genu studien die genau das gegenteilig darstellen. lange rede kurzen sinn, hingehen und aufräumen , ist ja ein gefallen für alle die den wald nutzen ;-)


vielleicht sollte man die diskussion erstmal in das thema legalisierung von strecken und dem problem der zugelegten wege trennen. das eine bedingt zwar das andere. sind aber zwei paar schuhe. letzteres können privatleute nicht einfach machen, zumal eine gefahr für waldbenutzer von ausgeht. wenn die leute eh schon bekannt sind, gehören sie angezeigt. das ist zumindest versuchte körperverletzung


----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. April 2022)

sharky schrieb:


> hat sowas eine strafrechtliche relevanz? von unerlaubtem was-weiß-ich-was im wald bis hin zu versuchter körperverletzung mit möglicher todesfolge ist da ja alles möglich bei einer juristischen auslegung. wenn die leute noch dazu bekannt sind...
> 
> der weg über den lokalen förster wird einem nicht erspart bleiben.



Grundsätzlich denkbar, aber:

Damit riskierst Du halt, dass dann von offizieller Seite die Strecken dicht gemacht werden, während man vorher noch einigermaßen unter dem Radar flog. Deswegen kann ich schon verstehen, wenn man versucht, einfach nur die Strecken wieder frei zu räumen, auch wenn es mühsam ist und man ein paar hartnäckigen Idioten so nicht dauerhaft beikommt.


----------



## sharky (12. April 2022)

anders riskier ich, dass ich von inoffizieller stelle zu fall gebracht und meines lebens nicht mehr froh werde. ist eine abwägungssache.


----------



## pungschder (24. Juli 2022)

Der Großteil des Gebietes ist dummerweise als Natura 2000-Gebiet ausgewiesen (siehe Anhang), da gibts kaum Möglichkeiten, Trails zu legalisieren. Aktuell ist eher das Gegenteil der Fall, offizielle Wanderwege des Odenwaldklubs werden sogar gesperrt! In einem Wald, der nachweislich seit mehr als 120 Jahren als Naherholungsgebiet genutzt wird.


----------



## Das-Licht (7. August 2022)

Also hier mal ohne Gewähr, unter Vorbehalt die Auslegung des Hessenforst (Michelstadt/Lampertheim/Kassel) zu "Fallen". 
Illegale Trails sind keine Wege. Man fährt somit "querfeldein" was nicht erlaubt ist. Das Risiko liegt beim Befahrenden. Quer gelegte Stöcke und Stämme oder die lose Anhäufung dergleichen gilt nicht als Falle, da es auch auf natürliche Weise (Astbruch Kronenbruch) vorkommen kann und zu den waldtypischen Gefahren zählt. Man muss also "auf Sicht" fahren und jederzeit sicher anhalten können.
Als "Falle" gilt, was "querfeldein" nicht offensichtlich ist oder/und nicht waldtypisch ist und auch Betretende gefährden könnte. Bsp. ausgehobene Gruben (womöglich noch abgedeckt) Fremdmaterial wie Nägel, Drähte, etc. "Bauwerke" wie bsp. angespitze und eingegrabene Stöcke, etc. . 

Unabhängig dieser Auslegungsehen die MitarbeiterInnen bei Hessenforst die "Stöckchenleger" ebenfalls als Ärgernis. Wenn nämlich auf solch einem illegalem Trail dadurch etwas passiert, ist der Hessenforst erst mal mit im Boot. Neben dem juristischem Papierkram kommt die Verpflichtung hinzu, den illegalen Weg unverzüglich unpassierbar zu machen. Das Ganze muss besichtigt werden, etc. . Unnötige Arbeit, die Niemand will und braucht. 

Handelt es sich um einen legalen Trail, oder um einen "noch" illegalen Trail, der sich im Genehmigungs/Bauprozess befindet, verhält sich das Ganze bereits wie bei einem Weg. Ich hatte dieses Thema letztes Jahr. Ich habe Anzeige wegen versuchten Mordes gestellt. Die Staatsanwaltschaft machte versuchte vorsätzliche schwere Körperverletzung daraus. Es folgten Begehungen mit dem Forst und der Polizei, eine Pressemitteilung, und... ...eine turbomäßige Beschleunigung des Genehmigungsverfahrens. Dss bereits ein Jahr schwelende Genehmigungsverfahren war innerhalb weniger Tage durch. Das Ganze geht natürlich nur mit einem Verein im Hintergrund, und guten Beziehungen zu den Behörden. 

Im Bereich Bergstraße/Odenwald gibt es da die Laubritter-Miltenberg, die MTB Eulen-Fischbachtal, die Fuchstrailer-Bergstraße, den HD-Freeride-Heidelberg und die Mümlingtalradler mit Schwerpunkt Michelstadt, Erbach, Birkenau (was mir gerade so einfällt; es gibt noch mehr). man muss das Rad also nicht neu erfinden, sondern einfach in einem der Vereine aktiv! werden. Da stellt man eben auch sehr schnell fest, dass es mikroregional schon drastische Unterschiede gibt, wie behördlich Verantwortliche mitgestalten oder eben "Stöckchen" in den Weg legen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

